# Cooooooomunque....



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

...io 'sta farina di ceci non l'ho mica trovata!
C'è un fac-simile ma era compreso anche un mix di aromi in testa....:condom:
Non c'era nemmeno la farina 0....
Ho trovato una farina di soia, va bene lo stesso?


Boh, sta cosa bio rimane sempre più un mistero....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Luglio 2012)

usa ceci lessi e il frullatore


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt4240 ha detto:
			
		

> usa ceci lessi e il frullatore


 Stai scherzando vero?


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

Scusa per il ritardo!!!
Si va bene la farina di soya. E' "grassa"

Allora,  ricapitolando andiamo per step così capiamo cosa funziona su di te e cosa no.
Per esempio. Per i miei ricci il burro di karitè fatto un paio di volte al mese, messo sulle punte e lunghezze (no cute) e lavato il mattino dopo mi rimette in sesto i capelli.
Li rivitalizza proprio.Ad altre fa doppio effetto crespo.

Quindi. Compra il gel d'aloe equlibra, perchè quello è indispensabile.

Poi, aggiungi tra i tuoi due lavaggi normali (quindi tre a settimana) quello con la farina.

La prendi. fai una pappetta abbastanza liquida, e te la spalmi sulla testa e sfreghi qualche minuto. Per bene. Con massaggio soprattutto sulla cute ma senza scarnificarti.
Devi stare qualche minuto perchè non ha agenti lavanti ovviamente ma lava  con l'azione meccanica.

Poi sciacqui e se usi il balsamo mettilo se ne senti il bisogno.
Sulla cute poi, ogni volta che ti lavi di capelli, prima di asciugarli e di metterci la crema prendi una nocciolina di gel di aloe e lo massaggi sulla cute. Non devi risciacquarlo ( e non usare quello shampoo antiforfora.)


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4251 ha detto:
			
		

> Scusa per il ritardo!!!
> Si va bene la farina di soya. E' "grassa"
> 
> Allora,  ricapitolando andiamo per step così capiamo cosa funziona su di te e cosa no.
> ...


Ok, sei scusata, solo per questa volta!! :carneval:
Il gel all'aloe è questo? http://www.agroherbal.in/aloe-vera-gel.htm
Devo trovarlo ma in alternativa sai indicarmi qualche altra marca?Il sito non mi dice nemmeno i nomi dei rivenditori...
Senti ma la pappetta la devo mettere direttamente sui capelli asciutti o un po' umidi?
Come shampoo sto usando questo: http://www.bagnodocciavidal.it/images/Prodotti/SO_Pomplemo.png
Dice che è leggero e non è antiforfora...


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4255 ha detto:
			
		

> Ok, sei scusata, solo per questa volta!! :carneval:
> Il gel all'aloe è questo? http://www.agroherbal.in/aloe-vera-gel.htm
> Devo trovarlo ma in alternativa sai indicarmi qualche altra marca?Il sito non mi dice nemmeno i nomi dei rivenditori...
> Senti ma la pappetta la devo mettere direttamente sui capelli asciutti o un po' umidi?
> ...


Adesso ti cazzio.
Quello che dicono sulle etichette quasi mai corrisponde alla realtà dei fatti. esempio classico le gocce di luce ovvero l'olio di semi di lino che vendono al super.
Dicono che ristruttura, chiude le doppie punte, ribforza e tutto il resto.
lo fa'
Apparantemente si. nella realtà distrugge tutto.
Guarda i primi tre ingredienti. saranno sicuramente siliconi (XANE od ONE finale), quindi ti plastifica solo il capello.
Un bagno doccia non va bene per i capelli perchè il ph è diverso e anche l'acidità, quindi no.
Ma ci credo che poi hai i capelli impazziti!!!

Prova la garnier ultra dolce estratto di mango e tiarè. L'odore lo trovo schifoso ma è davvero delicato, uno dei pochi e sui miei ricci non ha paragoni.

Il gel d' aloe dell'equilibra lo trovi in qualsiasi super mercato è facile da trovare.
Purtroppo quasi tutti i gel d'aloe in commercio hanno delle robe schifose dentro, quindi devi proprio leggere gli ingredienti e stranamente sono i gel d'aloe di marche sconosciute i migliori.

Si, i capelli bagnali. Devi usare la farina esattamente come faresti per uno shampoo devi solo sfregare leggermente di più e un pò più a lungo.


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4256 ha detto:
			
		

> Adesso ti cazzio.
> Quello che dicono sulle etichette quasi mai corrisponde alla realtà dei fatti. esempio classico le gocce di luce ovvero l'olio di semi di lino che vendono al super.
> Dicono che ristruttura, chiude le doppie punte, ribforza e tutto il resto.
> lo fa'
> ...


Non è un bagnodoccia..è uno shampoo, ma l'hai vista l'immagine o ti sei fermata all'indirizzo? :mexican:

Cooomunque ho visto sul sito dell'equilibria, dovrei riuscire a trovarlo. Senti ma il prodotto non è proprio indicato per il cuoio capelluto, sei sicura? E tranquillizzami va...
Domani vado a cercalo all'ipermercato del centro commerciale, così vedo anche se trovo li la farina, altrimenti prendo quella di soia!

Ho scritto anche un altro post nel mio bloggo, ma non mi hai calcolata proprio...cattiva! :ar:


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4257 ha detto:
			
		

> Non è un bagnodoccia..è uno shampoo, ma l'hai vista l'immagine o ti sei fermata all'indirizzo? :mexican:
> 
> Cooomunque ho visto sul sito dell'equilibria, dovrei riuscire a trovarlo. Senti ma il prodotto non è proprio indicato per il cuoio capelluto, sei sicura? E tranquillizzami va...
> Domani vado a cercalo all'ipermercato del centro commerciale, così vedo anche se trovo li la farina, altrimenti prendo quella di soia!
> ...


Non mi apriva il link

Il prodotto non è proprio indicato per il cuoio capelluto?
Ok, hai le fisime.
Non sbagliarti a comprare la crema al gel d'aloe, ma proprio il gel.

fai una ricerca su internet e metti
gel aloe capelli e vedi se non è indicato.

Stai tranquilla Eliade davvero. Anzi.
Quando ti senti pronta per  provare a seguire le mie tecniche eco bio dimmelo che ti cambio la vita ai ricci sul serio.


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4258 ha detto:
			
		

> Non mi apriva il link
> 
> Il prodotto non è proprio indicato per il cuoio capelluto?
> Ok, hai le fisime.
> ...


ho visto questo: 
http://www.equilibra.it/pagine/CosmeticaDett.aspx?SysCdaCategoria=ALOE&SysPk=CAG
Parla di tutto, gengive arrossate, piedi stressati (  )...ma capelli no.





ok ho le fisime.... :carneval:


Sono prontissima! Domani vado alla ricerca del gel e della farina. :up:


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2012)

dimmi solo se quello è il gel


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4261 ha detto:
			
		

> dimmi solo se quello è il gel


E' lui! Sono anni che lo uso. E anche mattia.
Un toccasana per cute e capelli. E anche la pelle.


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4262 ha detto:
			
		

> E' lui! Sono anni che lo uso. E anche mattia.
> Un toccasana per cute e capelli. E anche la pelle.


Ottimo!!! Mi segno bene il nome, magari me lo stampo (perché se il negozio non ce l'ha sono pure capaci di dirti che non esiste e farti fare la figura dell'idiota)...

Domani ti fo sapere!!


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

hai ancora tutti i capelli in testa?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ora...fai una cosa buona e giusta.
Vai in farmacia a comprare la glicerina liquida. Quella della marco viti va benissimo e costa pochissimo.
Diamo battaglia al crespo!





Comincio a farti entrare piano nel fantastico mondo riccioso di Tebe!!!!


----------



## Eliade (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4272 ha detto:
			
		

> hai ancora tutti i capelli in testa?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Allora tebe la farina la uso oggi, ho aspettato un altro giorno perché con oggi ho concluso tutti i supermercati della città (tranne i due iper che sono fuori mano), ma non ho trovato il gel all'aloe. Non avevano nemmeno la marca, nonostante sul sito fossero indicati come rifornitori. 
Quindi l'uso del gel è rimandato a data da definirsi...quando lo trovo.
A questo punto non saprei se dire "ma dove cazzo vivete che riuscite a trovare 'ste robe" o "ma dove cazzo vivo io che non le trovo??"...:carneval:

La farina di soia l'ho presa.
Senti ma lo scrubs con l'olio per friggere e lo zucchero, prima della farina, lo faccio?

Glicerina liquida della marco viti...segnata! Dopo scendo in farmacia che devo prendere anche la vitamina C (   ) e prendo anche questa.
Poi mi dici come usarla!


----------



## Eliade (12 Luglio 2012)

Che te possino tebe!!!! :rotfl:
Ma vuoi dirmelo che la glicerina è fatta in versione emolliente e in versione lassativo??? :rotfl:
Quando la signorina mi ha detto se preferivo le supposte sono rimasta così ...ho avuto un flash di te che ti spiaccicavi una supposta in testa!!! :rotfl:

Comunque non ho trovato la glicerina Marco Viti. 
La farmacia che ho consultato aveva una che travasano loro in boccette da 100 ml.
Una parafarmacia ne aveva di un'altra marca, però mi ha detto che la glicerina è fatta secondo standard internazionali e che non è obbligatorio usarne una specifica.
In ogni caso non l'go presa.


Altra notizia negativa, il negozio di detersivi più riforniti della città (ce ne sono solo due)...non ha l'ultra dolce al mango! 
Ce n'erano di tutti i tipi: alla vaniglia, alle mandorle dolci, all'henne, olio di cocco, all'olio d'argan, ecc...ma al mango proprio no!

Che faccio? Procedo comunque con la farina si??


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4287 ha detto:
			
		

> Che te possino tebe!!!! :rotfl:
> Ma vuoi dirmelo che la glicerina è fatta in versione emolliente e in versione lassativo??? :rotfl:
> Quando la signorina mi ha detto se preferivo le supposte sono rimasta così ...ho avuto un flash di te che ti spiaccicavi una supposta in testa!!! :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Minchia che bordello Eliade!

Allora.
procedi in questo modo. Facciamola super semplice.
Niente zucchero per ora.

Bagna i capelli con acqua. fai una pappetta  tipo pastella  e te la metti sulla testa. Soprattutto cute.
E poi sfrega. Massaggia. Anche sulle lunghezze ma più sulla cute.
Qualche minuto.
Poi sciacqui.
Puoi farti anjche un secondo passaggio di pastella meno massaggiante.
Sciacqui e senti come sono i tuoi capelli.
Se li senti aridi metti il balsamo.
Se non li senti aridi lascia stare.

Fai però una cosa.
Prendi un litro d'acqua e sciogli dentro un cucchiaio scarso di miele, poi quando sei tutta risciacquata...fai l'ultimissimo risciacquo con acqua e miele.
Il miele è anti crespo, districante, lucidante e rinforzate.

La glicerina va bene tutta, prendila pure l'  importante è che sia liquida perchè la devi usare a gocce.

la vitamina c..prendi quella in polvere  non le pastiglie che ti vendono confezionate.

Non mi ricordo se è acido ascorbico o acetil salicilico...il secondo mi sembra...
Sembra bicarbonato.

Ah...pure il bicarbonato è indispensabile...

Guarda che torno fra un oretta.
Ora devio scappare.
tanto tu impastellati


----------



## Eliade (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4290 ha detto:
			
		

> Minchia che bordello Eliade!
> 
> Allora.
> procedi in questo modo. Facciamola super semplice.
> ...


Troppo tardi, ho già asciugato i capelli..comunque non c'è miele in casa! Queste cose caloriche non ci sono...:mrgreen:

La vitamina C ho preso il cebion effervescente. Ormai l'ho preso e me lo magno...dove la prendo quella in polvere, visto che ne ho costantemente bisogno? 

Comunque fatto il tutto, una sola passata con la pastella. Niente balsamo, stando sotto l'acqua ho visto che i capelli erano sufficientemente morbidi e al passaggio delle dita tra i capelli scorrevano abbastanza, infatti non ho avuto problemi nel pettinarli dopo (con pettine a maglia larga).

Ho dovuto faticare un po' per sciacquare il tutto, ma ce l'ho fatta! :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4290 ha detto:
			
		

> La glicerina va bene tutta, prendila pure l'  importante è che sia liquida perchè la devi usare a gocce.


Allora prendo quella che confezionano in farmacia, domani pomeriggio la prendo.
Però visto che domani scendo a Napoli e passo vicino ad una farmacia, vedo se li hanno quella di marco viti.


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4291 ha detto:
			
		

> Troppo tardi, ho già asciugato i capelli..comunque non c'è miele in casa! Queste cose caloriche non ci sono...:mrgreen:
> 
> La vitamina C ho preso il cebion effervescente. Ormai l'ho preso e me lo magno...dove la prendo quella in polvere, visto che ne ho costantemente bisogno?
> 
> ...


hai vi8sto che non ti sono caduti i capelli, mal fidente?
E sono puliti. Senza schifezze, tensioattivi, robe chimiche eccetera.
Vedrai che poi con l'abitudine farai velocissima. La pastella comunque devi calibrartela. La prossima volta magari la fai più liquida e vedi come ti rimangono i capelli.


la vitamina c in polvere in qualsiasi farmacia che faccia anche preparazioni galieniche. Gli chiedi quella in polvere sciolta. Sembra bicarbonato.

Poi ti dco cosa farci con la vit c sulla pelle. No capelli.


----------



## Eliade (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4319 ha detto:
			
		

> hai vi8sto che non ti sono caduti i capelli, mal fidente?
> E sono puliti. Senza schifezze, tensioattivi, robe chimiche eccetera.
> Vedrai che poi con l'abitudine farai velocissima. La pastella comunque devi calibrartela. La prossima volta magari la fai più liquida e vedi come ti rimangono i capelli.
> 
> ...


 Hai ragione sono malfidente....però sto rimediando: glicerina presa!

Per la vitamina C...dammi fiato, devo ancora trovare l'ultradolce e il gel equilibria!! 

Eh si, mi sa che la pastella devo farla più liquida, perché i miei capelli s'ingrifano tutti da bagnati...


----------



## Tebe (13 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4340 ha detto:
			
		

> Hai ragione sono malfidente....però sto rimediando: glicerina presa!
> 
> Per la vitamina C...dammi fiato, devo ancora trovare l'ultradolce e il gel equilibria!!
> 
> Eh si, mi sa che la pastella devo farla più liquida, perché i miei capelli s'ingrifano tutti da bagnati...


Ci sono anche due altri shampoo che puoi usare se non trovi l'ultradolce.

Uno è nivea e uno è della testanera.
Non ricordo quali sono perchè leggo solo gli inci e non i nomi.
Vado a casa e ti scrivo.
Sono tre shampoo delicati e senza siliconi quasi perfetti.
Io uso un pò l'ultradolce e il nivea. Li alterno perchè non sempre i miei capelli desiderano lo stesso shampoo.

Il testanera non mi piace. Non ha nulla negli ingredienti che non vada ma...no. A me non va bene.

Purtroppo lo shampoo è soggettivo.

Fai con calma...l'importante è che hai cominciato a lavarti i capelli una volta in più senza robe chimiche e questo vuol dire che continuando e usando i prodotti giusti avrai riccioli felici.
E il tuo portafoglio ringrazierà moltissimo

La vitamina c puoi anche aspettare a comprarla. Se prendi il sole non va bene.
Esfolia quindi...lasciamo passare l'estate


----------



## Eliade (13 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4343 ha detto:
			
		

> Ci sono anche due altri shampoo che puoi usare se non trovi l'ultradolce.
> 
> Uno è nivea e uno è della testanera.
> Non ricordo quali sono perchè leggo solo gli inci e non i nomi.
> ...


Attendo i nomi, 

Riccioli felici..........ho raggiunto la pace solo leggendolo....


----------



## Tebe (14 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4346 ha detto:
			
		

> Attendo i nomi,
> 
> Riccioli felici..........ho raggiunto la pace solo leggendolo....


Vedrai...non saranno sempre felici perchè sti bastardi ogni tanto impazziscono, ma per il 90 per cento del tempo saranno felici senza starci troppo dietro.

Ora mi sono ricordata che c'è una marca tedesca di gel d'aloe  che viene venduta  nei negozi a tutto un euro.
e' un barattolo...quando l'ho visto ho subito guardato l'inci ed è...PERFETTO. Meglio del gel equilibra e costa un quinto.

Devo andare a vedere a casa qual'è, comunque entra anche tu in questi negozi e cercalo.
La ditta tedesca fa anche tutta una linea (sono barattolini piccoli) di robe per i piedi e altre amenità (assolutamente da non comprare!!!!!)...

Dai un occhio. Il nome è quasi impronunciabile.


----------



## Eliade (14 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4349 ha detto:
			
		

> Vedrai...non saranno sempre felici perchè sti bastardi ogni tanto impazziscono, ma per il 90 per cento del tempo saranno felici senza starci troppo dietro.
> 
> Ora mi sono ricordata che c'è una marca tedesca di gel d'aloe  che viene venduta  nei negozi a tutto un euro.
> e' un barattolo...quando l'ho visto ho subito guardato l'inci ed è...PERFETTO. Meglio del gel equilibra e costa un quinto.
> ...


Ho già spulciato l'unico negozio "tutto un €" della città...ma vende le stesse marche (dove, nivea, cera di cupra, clinians, l'oreal, lines, cif, ecc) ma solo che prendendo tutto a stock lo vende a molto meno e non ha tutti i prodotti. Insomma quello che trova quello ti vende.
Ce n'è uno molto ma molto più grande ma si trova a circa 5 Km da casa e non ho l'auto questo week-end!


----------

